

Your Baby's Mama's Mama - williamldennis
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/a226a42e2cc5

======
reillyse
It all seems a bit regimented. What if I don't want to have a child with the
first person I meet when I'm 22. No offense to her, but I really wouldn't want
to have a child (or two) with my 22 year old selfs girlfriend.

